# whats your favorite positive song



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

i like to listen to positive songs when im down. songs that keep you uplifted

my favorite michelle branch all you wanted love her.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

I love to listen to lots of blink 182 because of the energy they have specially there older songs but

i guess one of my favorite is Angels & Airwaves -lifeline


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

'Halfway there' by BTR


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Um... I don't really have many positive songs. Maybe "Hit The Switch" by Bright Eyes

_But then night rolls around and it all starts making sense
There is no wrong way or right way, you just have to live
And so I do what I do, and at least I exist
What could mean more than this?
What would mean more, mean more?_


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Fun- we are young
their song kind of reminds me of Queen, I think their song give energy to the listeners


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

I love the lyrics:

You know the bed feels warmer,
Sleeping here alone,
You know I dream in color,
And do the things I want. 
You think you got the best of me 
Think you had the last laugh
Bet you think that everything good is gone.
Think you left me broken down
Think that i'd come running back
Baby you don't know me, cause you're dead wrong. 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger
Stand a little taller
Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone.
What doesn't kill you makes a fighter
Footsteps even lighter
Doesn't mean i'm over cause you're gone
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, stronger
Just me myself and i
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, 
Stand a little taller
Doesn't mean i'm lonely when i'm alone
You heard that I was starting over with someone new,
They told you I was moving on, over you, 
You didn't think that I'd come back, i'd come back swinging 
You try to break me but you see

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger 
[From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/k/kelly-clarkson-lyrics/stronger-lyrics.html ]
stand a little taller 
doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone. 
What doesn't kill you makes a fighter
Footsteps even lighter
Doesn't mean I'm over cause your gone. 
what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, stronger
Just me, myself and I 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger
Stand a little taller Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone
Thanks to you I got a new thing started
Thanks to you I'm not the broken hearted
Thanks to you I'm finally thinking 'bout me 
You know in the end the day I left was just my beginning..... in the end...
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger
Stand a little taller
Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone
What doesn't kill you makes a fighter
Footsteps even lighter
Doesn't mean I'm over cause you're gone. 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, stronger
Just me, Myself and I 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger
Stand a little taller 
Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone.
I'm not alone


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know, there are too many but i was just listening this one, it gives you as awesome positive vibe:


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Siktir by Viza. My favorite band


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyndi layper true colours


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I listen to some really heavy metal when im down or if im happy. gets me happy in an instant


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

The Rembrandts - I'll Be There For You 
It makes me feel like its ok to fail, that life will still go on and can still be great.


----------



## Astro Zombies (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty much my favourite song at the moment that always helps me when I feel down about a situation is *The World Spins Madly On* by the Weepies.

"I woke up and wished that I was dead; with an aching in my head, I lay motionless in bed. The night is here, and the day is gone, and the world spins madly on."

Also the song *Nothing Stops Another Day* from the musical Ghost. Similar message - "Because the world keeps turning, and I guess it always will. I can choose to turn around, or I can choose to just stand still. Either way, nothing stops another day."

Life goes on, and it never stops, so it's up to you to cast a positive light on each day.


----------



## Rastaziggy (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Dan Hartman - I Can Dream About You
(my mom had this playing in the car, something from the 80s?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn I wish I was your lover.


----------



## weirdfishes1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Weird Fishes/Arpeggi by Radiohead which my username kind of already explains.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got lots of favourites but the one that comes to mind is 'give it up to me' by shakira and lil wayne


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

"Born This Way" by Lady Gaga.


----------



## aphity (Apr 17, 2012)

Last time I've posted this song, it started series of events which ended in major depression episode. Happily, I do not believe in superstitions. And I still believe in the lyrics 






Little bit lost and...
A little bit lonely
Little bit cold here
A little bit feared

But I hold on
And I
Feel strong
And I
Know that I can

Getting used to it
Lit the fuse to it
Like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day

And it feels like me
On a good day

I'm a little bit hemmed in
A little bit isolated
A little bit hopeful
A little bit cold

But I hold on
And I
Feel strong
And I
Know that I can

Getting used to it
Lit the fuse to it
Like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter...

And it feels like me
On a good day

Been talking to myself forever, yeah
And how I wish I knew me better, yeah
Still sitting on a shelf and never
Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day


----------



## edgar21 (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to listen to this song a lot when I was a christian. I still love this song!!


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

knee deep-zac brown band
springsteen-Eric Church
dirt road anthem-jason aldean


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

The CARS, Good Times Roll





Avril Lavinge, Keep Holding On





Avril Lavinge, Smile


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

When I'm feeling good it's alot of songs from the 50's and onwards.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Definitely this one right here... word for word!

~ I'm a make a lotta money, and I'm a I'm a quit this quit this, craaaazyyyy scene ~


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

memory of me growing up.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This song is awesome, and the chorus is quite lovely!:clap

"Candy" - Ash


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

"Posivity" by Incognito featuring Maysa


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

"Positivity" by Incognito featuring Maysa


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

<3


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You Only Live Once by The Strokes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

im Lost said:


> i like to listen to positive songs when im down. songs that keep you uplifted
> 
> my favorite michelle branch all you wanted love her.


Michelle Branch freakin rocks!!! I look up to her.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles
Always makes me feel better


----------



## Nobuta (Apr 25, 2012)

Fa Fa Fa by the Data Rock

It's fun to dance to XP


----------



## Nobuta (Apr 25, 2012)

Nobuta said:


> Fa Fa Fa by the Data Rock
> 
> It's fun to dance to XP


http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/AtGlWOIec40

or Aquarion by Akino


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

More of a hopeful song than a happy one.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Powerful song.


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## lovelikerockets (May 4, 2012)

The Adventure by Angels and Airwaves


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

shiny on the inside by leona naess


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Glockenspiel song by Dog is Dead


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

Give me the nay and sing

Give me the nay and sing, for the nay is the secret of the existence/the immortality,

and the sound of the nay remains even after the end of existence,

did you ever take the forest like me as a house and never a palace,

And you followed the rivers and climbed the rocks,

did you bathe in perfume and you dried in light,

and you drank the dawn as a wine in glasses of air,

give me the nay and sing, for singing is a fine prayer,

and the sound of the nay stays even after when life has vanished,

did you sit in the afternoon like me, between the vines
of raisin,

and the grapes hung like crystal lusters,

Did you sleep on grass and got covered by space,
humbled by what is going to happen, forgetting what has already passed,

give me the nay and sing, for singing is the justice of the heart,

and the sound of the nay remains even after the guilts have vanished,

give me the nay and sing, and forget the illness and the medicine,

for people are lines, written in nothing but water.​


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

"You and I" Ingrid Michelson


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

For the future girlfriend I haven't met yet:


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

One and the Same by Rob Dougan 

Most people know him for his songs from the Matrix like "Clubbed to Death" but all of his music is so freakin' good!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_LOVE this song_


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This song always makes me feel happy (and super rad!).


----------



## Mira123 (May 11, 2012)

I love this song ... It's very energetic and optimistic.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow i never understood the meaning of this song nor paid close attention to the lyrics until now...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Listen to this all the time now to pick myself up..


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Heard this song in a movie the other day, and I quite enjoy it. It's hard to be unhappy while listening to it.

"Alright" - Supergrass





(By the way, how do you embed a video in a post? I tried the youtube tags in the forum reply dialog, but they don't work for me.)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You can do magic- America


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Rayne (Jun 12, 2012)

this one >>


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

This:


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

Learn To Love You by Leona Lewis really helps when I'm low and hating on myself.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pollyanna -- Mother (Video Game)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"Miracle by Shinedown"


----------



## fear grips me (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been listening to "Happy Face" by Destiny's Child lately whenever I'm feeling down:


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

this song makes me feel better about being shy


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

perfect on Fathers day


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

Prepare for enlightenment.... Not really (maybe).

But seriously, this is calming.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

I listen to this with my eyes closed, and it's a nice escape :teeth


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Gotta be "Here comes the sun" by the Beatles, it just makes me feel hopeful about life and I can't help smiling when I hear it "...and I say, its all right...."



that and "defying gravity" the glee version - what can I say? Its a guilty pleasure! and the lyrics are very uplifting


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

the fray -you found me!


----------

